# Pennsylvania!



## silkieluver_07 (Jul 13, 2008)

Anyone else out there?!?    I live in the little town of Waynesboro, near the PA/MD border.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Feb 13, 2009)

Near Reading (Reddddink, Berks Cawnty)


----------



## m.holloway (Feb 15, 2009)

no thats not me for sure, i'm in florida. and i haven't since to much from here???? where are the florida farmers????


----------



## Herd Crazy Lady (May 19, 2009)

Hello, I'm from Crawford County Pennsylvania.  Anyone out there from this side of the state?


----------



## she-earl (May 22, 2009)

I am south of Lancaster in the Eastern part of the state.  Our daughter is in college near Meadville


----------



## wynedot55 (May 22, 2009)




----------



## Kindred farm (May 27, 2009)

I'm not in PA, but in Carroll County, very close to Waynesboro.  I actually bought my goats from a guy in Waynesboro.   You are only 15 miles or so from me.  So Silkieluver, what kind of critters do you have?  I have Chickens (silkies included), ducks, goats, horses, a bunny, dogs and one cat.


----------



## nightshade (May 29, 2009)

Me too I am in Columbia County, currently in Summer Hill (near Berwick) moving over the mountain to Jonestown over the summer.


----------



## Imissmygirls (May 30, 2009)

We've camped at the Jonestown KOA. 
Silkielover, there is a movement to have a chicken roundup of sorts July 18 at the Berks County 4H Center.  Someone was hoping that someone would have silkies for sale there.
Not sure where the thread is on BYChickens but I was reading it yesterday.
Unfortunately, I can't attend cos my son wants his wedding picnic that day... and I am so happy to have him married, I must oblige!


----------



## goatkeeper (Jun 10, 2009)

Yea i know where your at I'm not far from there!!! Hey hannah!


----------



## nightshade (Jun 11, 2009)

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> We've camped at the Jonestown KOA.


lol wrong Jonestown you are thinking of the large one in the southern part of the state. I am in the tiny 10 houses or so one in north eastern Pa. Close to where the Blommsburg fair is if you are familiar with that.


----------



## MReit (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm bout 5 min from IMMG....I know where blooms and Berwick are..Every year DH and I do a motorcycle run to Berwick in July..


----------



## Lady Jane (Feb 13, 2011)

I was wondering if there was anyone else in the great state of PA and here is the forum. ^_^ Hi fellow PAer even though you posted this two years ago.


----------



## msjuris (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello,

Another PA resident here in lovely Schuylkill County, PA.  

Marcy


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 17, 2011)

*WELCOME TO BYH *


----------



## kay (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello... Waynesboro.. we just moved from there 2 years ago. Now living in a little valley below Mercersburg, PA called "The Punch Bowl".

And Kindred Farm.. I used to farm in Howard County, was a 4-H leader there and worked in Westminster.


----------



## Tiramisu's Nyappy (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello! I am up by the NY border. Athens and Troy are near us...we are about 40 mins to an hour from Elmira. 
*I* don't have any herd breed..livestock, lol, but my boyfriends mom does. She has, I hope I'm right...Tunis (sp) and suffolk sheep, only 8 total. I guess she had like 50 a year ago but sold them all and is just going to have a small flock of ones she likes.
I want some goats though! But I can never find any around here though.


----------



## Mamaboid (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello fellow PA people, I am from the Endless Mountains region, near the Poconos.  Close to Bloomsburg, Williamsport, from a little town in Sullivan County.  I have 4 goats right now, 3 does, a Nubian 9 months old, a nubian/kikko 1 1/2 yr old, and a beautiful little mixed up girl whose mom was a nubian/alpine cross and her daddy was a angora/fainter cross.  My buck is a full blooded fainter and a little sweetheart at 9 months old.  We are looking forward to raising a few more, and selling a few.  I need to post a few more times to be able to put pics on, so I am just saying hi.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 16, 2011)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> Hello fellow PA people, I am from the Endless Mountains region, near the Poconos.  Close to Bloomsburg, Williamsport, from a little town in Sullivan County.  I have 4 goats right now, 3 does, a Nubian 9 months old, a nubian/kikko 1 1/2 yr old, and a beautiful little mixed up girl whose mom was a nubian/alpine cross and her daddy was a angora/fainter cross.  My buck is a full blooded fainter and a little sweetheart at 9 months old.  We are looking forward to raising a few more, and selling a few.  I need to post a few more times to be able to put pics on, so I am just saying hi.


Welcome to BYH from someone from the State next door.  Love the Poconos.  How close are you to Thorpe?


----------



## Mamaboid (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you very much.  We are about 2 hours north.  The region we are in is called the Endless Mountains region.  Eagles Mere is a well known summer town for a lot of folks from NYC and Philly, it is about 6 miles from me.  We are out in the back of beyond, which means we have a 1/2 hour drive to anywhere, including a grocery store. But it is worth it for the beauty, peace and quiet, and the ability to have whatever animals we want. (although sometimes my dh is not sure this is a good thing).


----------



## peachick (Oct 21, 2011)

Im just south of Harrisburg and Gettysburg...  across the state line in Maryland.


----------



## Mamaboid (Oct 21, 2011)

Tiramisu's Nyappy said:
			
		

> Hello! I am up by the NY border. Athens and Troy are near us...we are about 40 mins to an hour from Elmira.
> *I* don't have any herd breed..livestock, lol, but my boyfriends mom does. She has, I hope I'm right...Tunis (sp) and suffolk sheep, only 8 total. I guess she had like 50 a year ago but sold them all and is just going to have a small flock of ones she likes.
> I want some goats though! But I can never find any around here though.


If all goes well, I will hopefully have some new babies in the spring. 
 If you are in the Troy area, we are only about an hour apart, so keep in touch and maybe we can work something out.


----------



## andrew6d9 (Jan 11, 2012)

Adams County!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello - I live in Thurmont, MD


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 11, 2012)

nightshade said:
			
		

> Imissmygirls said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am only 45 minutes from Bloomsburg.  Howdy neighbor.


----------



## jessica_1285 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello,  Newbie from Nw Pa here!


----------



## noriko (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello~ everyone!  Another Newbie from NE Pa here.  I've just got 2 bottle feeding kids (buckling and doeling) and 2 does 2 weeks ago.  They are Mini Nubians.


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 12, 2012)

noriko said:
			
		

> Hello~ everyone!  Another Newbie from NE Pa here.  I've just got 2 bottle feeding kids (buckling and doeling) and 2 does 2 weeks ago.  They are Mini Nubians.


Where in NE PA?  I am in Sullivan County near Eagles Mere.  I have Fainters, and Nubian crosses.  9 goats all together and 2 does expecting in May.


----------



## elevan (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## zelloniszoo (Jul 18, 2012)

i am in Jefferson county pa....about 10 miles outside of Punxsutawney


----------



## sharron (Nov 2, 2012)

hi everyone, just joined, live in wesmoreland county


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 2, 2012)

Welcome from MN!


----------



## Goatherd (Nov 2, 2012)

Welcome.  I'm in Armstrong County.


----------



## cjsman654 (Dec 12, 2012)

In the Corner of Berks county near Montgomery county


----------



## Jea (Aug 6, 2016)

We're in Chalfont PA in Bucks County.


----------



## chiques chicks (Aug 6, 2016)

Welcome from nw Lancaster county!


----------



## Sally Sunshine (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## DoddleMom (Mar 22, 2019)

Mamaboid said:


> Hello fellow PA people, I am from the Endless Mountains region, near the Poconos.  Close to Bloomsburg, Williamsport, from a little town in Sullivan County.  I have 4 goats right now, 3 does, a Nubian 9 months old, a nubian/kikko 1 1/2 yr old, and a beautiful little mixed up girl whose mom was a nubian/alpine cross and her daddy was a angora/fainter cross.  My buck is a full blooded fainter and a little sweetheart at 9 months old.  We are looking forward to raising a few more, and selling a few.  I need to post a few more times to be able to put pics on, so I am just saying hi.


Hi, I went to high school in Sullivan county!


----------



## Jea (Oct 25, 2020)

silkieluver_07 said:


> Anyone else out there?!?    I live in the little town of Waynesboro, near the PA/MD border.


We're in chalfont, up in bucks county.


----------

